# fusefs-ntfs panic on writte on 8.1



## Seeker (Aug 8, 2010)

As soon as I transfered from 8.0 -> 8.1, ntfs-3g mounted slices, after writting to it, every here and then, kernel panic occurs!

I tried another 8.1 install on clean USB stick..., same thing!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2010)

sysutils/fusefs-kmod (a dependency) uses FreeBSD source, and like other kernel modules should be rebuilt after you upgrade FreeBSD.

That might not be the problem, but it's a start.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 8, 2010)

I did upward recursive reinstall of fusefs-ntfs (all ports on which it depends) and nada.
I even did a fresh USB install from zero and same thing occurs.
Sometimes 'cp', causes a panic and sometimes it is a 'vi', the other time it is a 'mv', etc...


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

Once again...  in 'vi' opened file residing at ntfs.
As soon as I've hit:

```
:w
```
panic!

info.*

```
Panic String: page fault
  Dump Parity: 1080399392
  Bounds: 14
  Dump Status: good
```

core.txt.*

```
panic: page fault

...
Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:


Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address	= 0x0
fault code		= supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0x0
stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xea651b84
frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xea651c44
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags	= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 1358 (vi)
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 10m46s
Physical memory: 3557 MB
Dumping 124 MB: 109 93 77 61 45 29 13

...
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
246	pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
	in pcpu.h
(kgdb) #0  doadump () at pcpu.h:246
#1  0xc089e9b7 in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:416
#2  0xc089ec19 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:590
#3  0xc0bd3adc in trap_fatal (frame=0xea651b44, eva=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:938
#4  0xc0bd3d60 in trap_pfault (frame=0xea651b44, usermode=0, eva=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:851
#5  0xc0bd46a5 in trap (frame=0xea651b44) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:533
#6  0xc0bb67bb in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:165
#7  0x00000000 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
(kgdb) 

...
iostat

iostat: kvm_read(_tk_nin): invalid address (0x0)
iostat: disabling TTY statistics
iostat: kvm_getcptime: invalid address (0x0)
iostat: disabling CPU time statistics
            ada0              da0              cd0 
  KB/t tps  MB/s   KB/t tps  MB/s   KB/t tps  MB/s 
  8.48 186  1.54   1.65   3  0.01   2.34   0  0.00 

...
fstat

USER     CMD          PID   FD MOUNT      INUM MODE         SZ|DV R/W
root     ntfs-3g     1135 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     ntfs-3g     1135   wd /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     ntfs-3g     1135 text /usr     519130 -r-xr-xr-x   33676  r
root     ntfs-3g     1135    0 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1135    1 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1135    2 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1135    3 /         49754 -rw-r--r--     567  r
root     ntfs-3g     1135    4 /dev        103 crw-r-----  ada0s5 rw
root     ntfs-3g     1135    5 /dev        183 crw-rw----   fuse1 rw
root     ntfs-3g     1135    6* local dgram c8957968 <-> c8956764
root     ntfs-3g     1132 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     ntfs-3g     1132   wd /             2 drwxr-xr-x    1024  r
root     ntfs-3g     1132 text /usr     519130 -r-xr-xr-x   33676  r
root     ntfs-3g     1132    0 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1132    1 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1132    2 /dev         31 crw-rw-rw-    null rw
root     ntfs-3g     1132    3 /         49754 -rw-r--r--     567  r
root     ntfs-3g     1132    4 /dev         99 crw-r-----  ada0s1 rw
root     ntfs-3g     1132    5 /dev        182 crw-rw----   fuse0 rw
root     ntfs-3g     1132    6* local dgram c8956408 <-> c8956764

...
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

Make sure you open a problem report for it.  Posting it here is of only limited use.

Adam


----------



## trancercho (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problem and i can't figure what is the problem. Any new info about that ?


----------



## acheron (Aug 31, 2010)

have you tried the patch attached to  PR ports/149674 ?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2010)

trancercho said:
			
		

> I have the same problem and i can't figure what is the problem. Any new info about that ?


Well, I've filled a PR, at 12.08.2010, but still nada!


			
				acheron said:
			
		

> have you tried the patch attached to  PR ports/149674 ?


Patch is BROKEN for 8.1 RELEASE.
Can't be applied cleanly.


----------



## trancercho (Aug 31, 2010)

I assume that some times cp work just fine but when i edit anything with any text editor this happens. Anyway i will follow the PR.


----------



## acheron (Aug 31, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Well, I've filled a PR, at 12.08.2010, but still nada!
> 
> Patch is BROKEN for 8.1 RELEASE.
> Can't be applied cleanly.



it applied fine here. did you download the patch.txt file or copy and paste the patch from the web page ? the latter surely won't work


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2010)

acheron said:
			
		

> it applied fine here. did you download the patch.txt file or copy and paste the patch from the web page ? the latter surely won't work


Copy-paste. Then, I've manually applied patch and build went fine.
But now, I can't use ntfs-3g anymore:

```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```


----------



## acheron (Aug 31, 2010)

did you kldload fuse ?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2010)

acheron said:
			
		

> did you kldload fuse ?


*kldunload*-ed then:
	
	



```
kldload /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
```
Now I got rid of patch and after rebuilding sysutils/fusefs-kmod and sysutils/fusefs-ntfs, I am getting:

```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
```
I can't revert back?!
This is a most possible cause.
So, it might be, that patch is actually perfectly working, but I ma unaware of it because of preceding problem.


----------



## acheron (Aug 31, 2010)

do you have a /dev/fuse device ? what perms ?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2010)

acheron said:
			
		

> do you have a /dev/fuse device ? what perms ?


Doesn't exists.
Look at a link above, as I thing I have other problem and this is just a secondary manifestation.
I need to solve it, before fixing fuse-ntfs


----------



## trancercho (Sep 1, 2010)

The patch from PR/149674 have a problem.



```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_6
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to fuse_module/fuse_main.c.rej
=> Patch patch-fuse_module__fuse_main.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-fuse_module__Makefile patch-fuse_module__fuse.h patch-fuse_module__fuse_dev.c patch-fuse_module__fuse_io.c applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
*** Error code 1
```


For me it won't work. I checked it double but its is just like the PR says.

uname -a


```
8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Thu Aug 26 23:09:57 EEST 2010 amd64
```

Any ideas please.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2010)

trancercho said:
			
		

> Any ideas please.


*acheron* answered to me, that already:
You should READ!
Because you have copy and pasted patch from the web page, instead of downloading it.


----------



## trancercho (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you. Now it work for me. Sorry for my oversight :\


----------



## Seeker (Sep 2, 2010)

After solving preceding problem, I can confirm that patch works.


----------

